# Milwaukee Fuel Question



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

I got the Milwaukee Fuel drill driver set a few years ago. It is by far the best drill set I have worked with. I added the sawzall a while back as well as the multi tool. I am very happy with all of them. 

I am looking to add a circular saw and have a few questions for those who have worked with the regular m-18 tools as well as the M-18 fuel tools. 

I am going to add one of these sets 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauke...PIPHorizontal1_rr-_-206397110-_-203230032-_-N

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauke...-Brushless-Combo-Kit-6-Tool-2796-26/204986240

A lot of the tools will be duplicates of what I have but the circular saw will not be. So my question is does the brushless tool make a difference or is it mostly the battery. I have 4 batteries now so I can use the fuel batteries in the kit either way. Is it worth $350 more for the fuel set. I am leaning towards yes based on what I have now, but thought I would see what those of you who have used both would say.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I started with the regular brushed and slowly upgraded to Fuel. If you can swing it get the Fuel. They're more efficient and more powerful. 

Brushed cordless isn't exactly outdated but it isn't far off. If you buy the Fuel, you won't regret it. I don't pull out corded tools very often any more, they're that good.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I have not used the brushed Milwaukee version but I did have a brushed Makita. My Fuel saw is far more powerful and lasts longer. I added 5.0 batteries to the lineup and it does almost replace a corded saw.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Your links didn't work for me. Then again nor does mine?? What is up with that? When I check the URL it is correct. I can cut and paste it, but when I click on all the Home Depot links in our posts they go to the wrong page?

Once you go brushless you will never go back...oh just for the power difference, plus the batteries last longer. More importantly because there is less heat by not having brushes, the tool will last longer. 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-M18-Fuel-18-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Brushless-6-1-2-in-Cordless-Circular-Saw-Bare-Tool-2730-20/204410455

Alright this link works!
http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-2730-20-FUEL-Circular-Tool/dp/B00G0GLZF2/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1459713336&sr=8-8&keywords=milwaukee+brushless+saw

They have a 6 1/2" version and a 7 1/4". Since the 6 1/2" does 95% of the work needed, weighs less, and will have more power with the smaller blade it would be my saw of choice. 
* Milwaukee 6 1/2" Model # 2730-20

This is the 7 1/4" version # 2731-20.
*


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I use the 12v fuel 5-3/8" and is light and takes care of sheet goods and 2x material with relative ease.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

I took the advice here and got the 18 v Fuel 7.25" I had 2 4.0 batts that I got when I got the 18 v Drill / Impact. With the bigger batts, the saw works very well.

I'm pretty sure I'm going to get a 18 v MW jigsaw rather than a corded Bosch of 15 yrs I need to replace.

Look at CPO is where I'm getting mine.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I framed this whole deck with 1.5 batteries and the fuel circular saw. I haven't brought out my wormdrive but maybe once or twice in months. I love those little saws.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Milwaukee will be releasing a 6 and 9 battery at some point. If you expect heavy use one of those would be great.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

We Fix Houses said:


> I took the advice here and got the 18 v Fuel 7.25" I had 2 4.0 batts that I got when I got the 18 v Drill / Impact. With the bigger batts, the saw works very well.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm going to get a 18 v MW jigsaw rather than a corded Bosch of 15 yrs I need to replace.
> 
> Look at CPO is where I'm getting mine.


I have that jigsaw. I don't even carry my corded Bosch anymore. However if your ever going for ultra precision, the blade is a little more stable on the Bosch. But for everyday use, the MW an awesome saw.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Peter_C said:


> Your links didn't work for me. Then again nor does mine?? What is up with that? When I check the URL it is correct. I can cut and paste it, but when I click on all the Home Depot links in our posts they go to the wrong page?
> 
> Once you go brushless you will never go back...oh just for the power difference, plus the batteries last longer. More importantly because there is less heat by not having brushes, the tool will last longer.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-M18-Fuel-18-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Brushless-6-1-2-in-Cordless-Circular-Saw-Bare-Tool-2730-20/204410455
> ...


I own both saws the 6.5 and the 7.25. They compliment each other well, because they have the blades on opposite sides of each other. Just remember the 6.5 blades are around 12 bucks and can be harder to find then the 7.25.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

Good feedback. I will go with the fuel. That was all I had in mind when I started shopping but the cheap skate within started second guessing. The tools are worth the money. I wish I would have figured it out before I pissed away money on other cordless tools and even some corded tools. For example I never use my fein multi tool anymore. It's a nice tool, but it has a cord. I have a cordless Bosch sawzall and circular saw. They are a joke.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

FrankSmith said:


> Good feedback. I will go with the fuel. That was all I had in mind when I started shopping but the cheap skate within started second guessing. The tools are worth the money. I wish I would have figured it out before I pissed away money on other cordless tools and even some corded tools. For example I never use my fein multi tool anymore. It's a nice tool, but it has a cord. I have a cordless Bosch sawzall and circular saw. They are a joke.


What multi tool are you using? And how does it compare to your Fein corded?


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> What multi tool are you using? And how does it compare to your Fein corded?



http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauke...rdless-Multi-Tool-Bare-Tool-2626-20/204463218

I honestly can't tell a difference in permanence. They both cut very well. The only think I don't like about the Milwaukee is the blade change. It's way easier on the Fein.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I framed this whole deck with 1.5 batteries and the fuel circular saw. I haven't brought out my wormdrive but maybe once or twice in months. I love those little saws.


No jordans?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

A&E Exteriors said:


> No jordans?


These?


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> These?


No these...lol


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

A&E Exteriors said:


> No these...lol


Redwing IrishSetters. I have my moments. :laughing:


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Lol don't we all!


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Cali, there sure is a lot of pictures of you bending over on this site....






:sly::sly::sly:


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

Milwaukee cordless drills are the biggest POS I have ever used. I have fried both brush and brushless. The time I fried the brushed drill I knew better than to 3" holesaw over 50 holes. Just today I smoked a brushless gave no indication it was running hot just smoke. 

Milwaukee has somethings going for them the 3.0ah batteries are cheaper in 2 packs than Makita or Dewalt. I like the multitool and circ saw. But overall based on the 2 tools I use the most the impact and drill. I am lukewarm on Milwaukee cordless.


----------



## GregB (Jan 8, 2016)

I tried out the Milwaukee Super Hawg Cordless at a recent Milwaukee event and was impressed. That being said, if you want the absolute best for the heavy work, corded is still the way to to go.

I just bought another Milwaukee D-Handle 0-500 RPM drill for heavy work. Damned impressive.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Last house I personally framed was my brothers, we use a CSMS for the cut list but we used our Fuel circulars for everything else. I havent owned any other cordless i would do the same with. Very good tools.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I almost feel guilty for not ever breaking out the worm drive. Almost!


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> I almost feel guilty for not ever breaking out the worm drive. Almost!


I feel the same. I have a Mag77LT that is pretty new but it sits in the trailer most of the time now that I have my Fuel saw.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

I just received the Fuel 18 v jigsaw today from CPO. That's about 5-6 Fuel 18 v tools I have,

Used the 7.25, driver and impact all day today. I'm pretty happy with them I'll say.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

We Fix Houses said:


> I just received the Fuel 18 v jigsaw today from CPO. That's about 5-6 Fuel 18 v tools I have,
> 
> Used the 7.25, driver and impact all day today. I'm pretty happy with them I'll say.


I don't think the jigsaw is a fuel. However it doesn't need to be.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Yup, you are correct. Looks like the jigsaw is only 18 v Li-Ion.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

We Fix Houses said:


> Yup, you are correct. Looks like the jigsaw is only 18 v Li-Ion.


It's a great saw without it. There's never been a time I thought it needed more power or runtime.


----------



## Mort (Jul 18, 2012)

If it comes out in a barrel grip I'll get one. Got used to that style when I had my Carvex. Oh, and an LED light. 

Basically, it needs an update.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Mort said:


> If it comes out in a barrel grip I'll get one. Got used to that style when I had my Carvex. Oh, and an LED light.
> 
> Basically, it needs an update.


It has an led. In fact all the new tools from Milwaukee have lights.


----------



## Mort (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh. I thought I read that it didn't. 

Will it cut a 4x4 relatively square? If so I'll probably get it instead of a corded Bosch I've been eyeballing.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

I have a Bosch 1487 VS a lot of us have. I need to replace next with a similar one. Maybe a barrel grip. I think the MW 18 v I just got for $90 CPO will get me through most things.


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> You found a pissy customer on youtube and it's an ongoing problem? So if I found 1000 times that in satisfied customers would that mean anything?


The company I work for we have over 30 drill sets and saws. Everyone of them has a barely functional cordless drill. Brushed or brushless.

I am glad your purchase for your one man crew has served you. Based on what I have seen with Milwaukee drills they are rubbish. :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Mort said:


> Oh. I thought I read that it didn't.
> 
> Will it cut a 4x4 relatively square? If so I'll probably get it instead of a corded Bosch I've been eyeballing.


Sorry Mort. You are right it didn't have a light. It's the circular saw that do. And I wouldn't cut a 4x with it. It's just not that reliable. For me.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Needles said:


> The company I work for we have over 30 drill sets and saws. Everyone of them has a barely functional cordless drill. Brushed or brushless.
> 
> I am glad your purchase for your one man crew has served you. Based on what I have seen with Milwaukee drills they are rubbish. :thumbsup:


I have 6 guys working at any given time. *Needless* (pun intended) to say why would that matter unless you have 14 guys using the same drill at once? :laughing: Been doing this 31 years. I know what tool is best for the job. Something you should learn. 

You even admitted it was because you were too lazy to get the right tool.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Needles said:


> The company I work for we have over 30 drill sets and saws. Everyone of them has a barely functional cordless drill. Brushed or brushless.
> 
> I am glad your purchase for your one man crew has served you. Based on what I have seen with Milwaukee drills they are rubbish. :thumbsup:


Did you even think for a second that 30 broken drills just may not be a coincidence? Just maybe it's the idiot on the end of it? :laughing: Cordless drills are not made to replace corded tools they are made to handle the smaller stuff you wouldn't need a corded tool for. Are you new? :laughing: Although I can say my fuel circular saws are good enough to replace the worm drive 95% of the time.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

I have not ordered my addition fuel tools yet, but I did purchase a Ryobi cordless narrow crow stapler. I have a lot of soffit jobs to do this year. I will put it to the test Monday but based on my test runs at the shop today it is going to be a game changer. I have never owned a Ryobi tool but there really arn't many cordless narrow crown staplers. Of the few I could find this one had the better reviews.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> These?


Mike, you need to get the 18v hole hawg and get rid of that corded crap


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TxElectrician said:


> Mike, you need to get the 18v hole hawg and get rid of that corded crap


Tx, do you own the fuel hole hawg? How's it for torque?


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> Tx, do you own the fuel hole hawg? How's it for torque?


Mike, you do know that all the time that you've spent taking about buying a fuel hole hawg could have gone into selling a10K job. 

By that thing already! Give it to your gardener to use of you don't like it!


----------

